# Black german shepherd with floppy ears??



## Zaphod (May 22, 2012)

her body seems to be shaped like one. her face too. she's 60 lbs. she was underweight when i got her. ribs showing.

what do you all think?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'd say poorly bred Shepherd or a Shepherd mix


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

She looks exactly like my friends shep/black lab mix. She was one awesome dog! Your girl looks more on the GSD/chocolate lab side...maybe just the way the light is. She is gorgeous either way!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I don't see chocolate? Looks like a black dog to me. Many black dogs have brown highlights when they have sunburned coat or dead coat waiting to come out


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks like a GSD/Lab mix to me too with maybe other breeds. She looks like a great dog.


----------



## Zaphod (May 22, 2012)

thanks.
If i had to guess, i would absolutely guess GSD/lab. She acts like the best of both worlds. She DOES have a lot of dead fur coming out right now. I've been getting it out of her in big amounts lately. Shedding a lot. So the dead stuff is making a rusty/drab looking coat. When its out, its very black fur that is left over.
She likes to fetch and retreive, but not to an obsessive level. She stops when she's had several goes at it. She seems to have a soft mouth also. Cradeling stuff very gently.
But she doesnt have the body of a lab. Her head is kind of wide, but longer than a lab. (we have a lot of labs in the family, so i'm always comparing) 

She's an amazing dog. Gentle, submissive, she pulls me on my bike, good with all people and cats! And still protective. Love her!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Zaphod... you need to meet Slartibartfast. I have a feeling you'd get along. 

I agree shepherd/lab mix.


----------



## Zaphod (May 22, 2012)

Sibe said:


> Zaphod... you need to meet Slartibartfast. I have a feeling you'd get along.
> 
> I agree shepherd/lab mix.


i tried using Slartibartfast as my name and it was taken. Hahhaha. So i picked my next favorite one. anyone thats a fan of HHGTTG is a friend of mine. heheh


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I agree...GSD/lab mix. Looks like a sweet dog!


----------



## mgiampietro07 (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow. Our dogs look ridiculously similar! Haha!









I assumed that she was GSD definitely, and maybe lab or border collie mix (she has a white paw with black spots). FULL of energy: she is two and a half years old. Loves kids and other dogs... I couldn't believe the similarity between our dogs when I saw your post!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I see Shepherd/Lab too. Your dog is nice looking.


----------



## caitengl (Jun 27, 2013)

Looks just like my Sadie, we think she is a lab/german shepherd mix. The older she gets the more shepherd-y she looks. She is 4 1/2 now. She has been a great dog (except for escaping by going over the 6 foot fence and opening the storm door. We just got invisible fence and it's working like a charm, so far) she loves the kids and all visitors and wants to play with the cat real bad, too bad the cat isn't so open to the idea.


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

Could be a mix but GSD's can have a lame ear, or even both..if caught early you can help by taping them, but sometimes they will never stand no matter what you do. I think this dog actually looks like a purebred GSD in the body/face and could just be poorly bred.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Awww... I like floppy ears...
Agree to all who says shepard/ lab.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Sibe said:


> Zaphod... you need to meet Slartibartfast. I have a feeling you'd get along.
> 
> I agree shepherd/lab mix.


LOL! I almost named my snake Xiphoid Beeblebrox... As an homage to both my vet tech classes and some of my favorite books. I'd probably go with FordPrefect for a username. I thought your dog looked purebred but I'm no expert.


----------

